# Dometic fridge problem



## harotter (May 15, 2007)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum. 
I recently purchased a 95 Bounder. It is a low mile super clean unit. 
The only problem so far is the fridge. It cools great on both ac and gas. When on gas the check light comes on after about 24 to 36 hrs of operation. Turning it off then back on it works great on gas for another 24 or so hrs. 
I'm a handy sort of fellow so I have researched and performed routine maintainence including cleaning the flue, adjusting the igniter, etc. 
I found a website that will sell a CD with Dometic service manuals and service bulletins including
the following.

The "Check light" problem bulletin. A good place to start if you are having the dreaded "check light comes on" trouble - Pay close attention to the rewiring instructions - Dometic Bulletin R70/4B

My question is should I be full of DREAD? Is anyone out there familiar with this problem?
Should I buy the CD?
The fridge is a Dometic model RM2807. It works fine on AC. I need it to work on gas as I dont hook to shore power very often. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated Thanks.


----------



## C Nash (May 15, 2007)

Re: Dometic fridge problem

You did say it was cooling on gas and ac but the light only comes on on gas.  Is that correct? Have you checked the temp on both? Is the unit level. Does the cooling go up after 24 hrs? Might need to place a fan in the rear to move a little more air over the evaperator coils. I would have guessed the flue but, you have already cleaned that.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## harotter (May 15, 2007)

Re: Dometic fridge problem

It's level. The temp is about 38 fridge - 0 freezer. The check light comes on when the gas fails to re-ignite. I should have told you that I'm in Superior Wi. About 4 miles as the crow flies from Lake Superior. With the wind prevailing off the lake this time of year the high temps outside are in the 50's, low 40's at night. (B'RRR) So I don't think the fan and more air over the evap is an issue. 
Thanks for the input. B'rrr I'm going to get a sweater.

Harotter


----------



## C Nash (May 15, 2007)

Re: Dometic fridge problem

Wow   Can't believe the temps that low anywhere this time of year. Near 90 today and about 15 inches behind in rain in central Alabama.  Yep, guess we can rule out needing more air. Does all the other gas appliances work ok?


----------



## C Nash (May 15, 2007)

Re: Dometic fridge problem

Have you went to Dometic web site?  Might have a trouble shooting guide there or maybe give them a call.  There has been a recall on the Dometic but, don't know if yours falls under it or not.  The CD might be ok if it's reasonable priced but a lot of this reproduced materials only go into what you probably already know. JMO


----------



## Kirk (May 17, 2007)

Re: Dometic fridge problem

A properly operating refrigerator should not have any problem from the wind. I would get the CD and follow the instructions.


----------



## harotter (May 20, 2007)

Re: Dometic fridge problem

Kirk, thanks for the input. I think I'll spend the money for the CD.
I'll let you know if it is successful.

By the way, it was inthe 70's for a while here then the wind switched back off the lake.
High was 45 today. Hmmm, why do I even need a fridge? :laugh:


----------



## s.harrington (May 22, 2007)

Re: Dometic fridge problem

Three things could be the problem.  The Thermocouple could be weak, the valve could be weak, or the circuit board(AES) could be going bad.


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2007)

Re: Dometic fridge problem

harotter

Any news on the check light issue? Have you received the CD?


----------



## harotter (May 23, 2007)

Re: Dometic fridge problem

Kirk,

I just received an email that the CD was mailed on the 22nd. So with the holiday weekend coming it won't be here til next week.

We are heading for the beautiful city of Dubuque Iowa Sunday AM. We are meeting some friends in St Paul, then traveling together.
We are going to see a World Dirt Racing League show at the fairgrounds there. Hope to find some warmer weather. 

Life is good on the road, refrigerator or not.  

I will keep you all updated about the fridge.

Harotter


----------



## rvtech1 (Jun 1, 2007)

RE: Dometic fridge problem

Harrotter
The problem you describe is a Thermal Coupler. That is the brass tip that lays above the flame it has a brass wire on it  leading to the gass contolls. It sensens the heat from the flame telling the gass valve to stay open. Your valve is closing after time cause its not sensing the flame
The other possibilites: Bad gass Valve but i doubt that cause when they go out they stay out, or its a propane issue regulator ect. 
The only other possibility is the fact that that fridge since it has an electric board on top requires 12vlt constantly to maintain a proper temerature actualliy 10.5 vlts minimum, so maybe after 12-24hrs your auxilarry battery is not holding a charge, then the flame shuts off. Check the thermal coupler for resistance if none its bad.


----------

